# Поясничный остеохондроз



## блондинка (4 Фев 2018)

Давно поставили диагноз поясничный остеохондроз. Во время очередного обострения пошел за направлением на мрт. Направление не дали(нечего лишний раз облучаться), а нашли шейный остеохондроз(пожаловался на шум в ушах). Выписали мильгамму 2,0 №10 в\м мидокалм 0,15 3раза №90 2 мес. алфлутоп 1,0№30. Вопрос следующий: 1)есть ли более современные (эффективные) лекарства, 2)можно ли делать перерывы в уколах и на сколько. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Фев 2018)

блондинка написал(а):


> мидокалм 0,15 3раза №90 2 мес.


Это лекарство снимает спазмы мышц. Спазмы пройдут - надо его бросить. Нельзя же так долго насиловать организм.


блондинка написал(а):


> 2)можно ли делать перерывы в уколах и на сколько.


Уколы в случае чего можно заменить таблетками с сохранением эффективности.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Фев 2018)

Мильгамма и Алфлутоп совершенно бесполезны. От Мидокалма без НПВС проку мало.
Подробно опишите имеющиеся сейчас жалобы и течение заболевания.


----------



## блондинка (5 Фев 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, Спасибо! Я и хотел заменить уколы таблетками, но таблетками реально действующими.
@Владимир Воротынцев, Спасибо! Для меня пока это темный лес, хоть и болею давно. 
Попозже попытаюсь все собрать всю информацию и выложить.


----------



## блондинка (7 Фев 2018)

Вот что нашел. Сейчас беспокоит шум в ушах, по утрам легкое головокружение и головная боль. В районе поясницы болит всегда(незначительно, уже привык не обращаю внимания) При нагрузке или неудобном положении бывают прострелы, проходят дня через три четыре. Хотел бы начать прием хондропротекторов. Посоветуйте пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (7 Фев 2018)

блондинка написал(а):


> Хотел бы начать прием хондропротекторов


Почитайте о хондропротекторах, пожалуйста - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/


----------



## блондинка (7 Фев 2018)

Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Фев 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## блондинка (7 Фев 2018)

Не освоился с поиском. Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли на форуме координаты таких врачей в Челябинске.

Запустил гугль, изучаю.


----------

